# Oral Hygiene



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm just curious if I will need to use any Oral Health products with Louie?

He is 16mths old and *I think* he has been fed exclusively dry food. I also know his previous owner gives him a dried tripe stick daily.

His teeth seem in pretty good nick. I haven't really seen his back ones, but when he yawns his front teeth look white with no signs of tartar build-up. His breath is also pretty fresh and doesn't smell bad. Has a slight hint of dog but barely noticeable.

I plan to keep him on dry food which will either be Orijen or Totw. He also gets pizzle to chew on. The only other treats he has are 100% dried meat products and he does have a bag of James Wellbeloved Mini Jacks (Hard kibble like biscuits)

I do not want to brush his teeth but is there any kind of oral product that he would benefit from? Like an oral rinse or a water additive maybe?

I cannot personally feed raw but I was hoping the local butcher would *donate* me some little meaty bones for him as a treat.

Is there anything else I can do to help his oral cavity stay healthy?


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I use a product I got from my vet for $8 there is enough to last a year! There is 4 tubs of paste and a silicone brush that I use to brush Honeys teeth with once a week!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I just bought some Petzlife gel online.
It gets lots of great reviews for helping remove tartar build up and also freshens breath.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Terri said:


> I just bought some Petzlife gel online.
> It gets lots of great reviews for helping remove tartar build up and also freshens breath.


I've not heard of that but its that thread that me ask this actually. I didn't want to hijack yours!
How does the Petzlife gel work?

I also saw Tropiclean mentioned? But again no idea what it is!

My friend uses an oral rinse for her dog that seems to work well.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Why don't you want to brush his teeth?? They'll need doing really!! Those gels don't work exclusively something needs to getthe plaque off once it's loosened it! 

The other way is giving him meaty bones to chew pork ribs are very good for a tooth worth out


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Why don't you want to brush his teeth?? They'll need doing really!! Those gels don't work exclusively something needs to getthe plaque off once it's loosened it!
> 
> The other way is giving him meaty bones to chew pork ribs are very good for a tooth worth out


I don't want to brush his teeth for a couple of reasons

A) He won't like it
B) I don't believe it really works as you don't really scrub hard enough and it will be difficult getting him to sit still and scrub his teeth

He doesn't have any visible plaque anyway. I was just trying to keep his mouth healthy and prevent that happening.

A dog at work came in with Dentagen to put in his drinking water, do you think stuff like that actually helps?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

No a water additive wouldn't work it may help with breathcheck his back teeth if the previous owner didn't do anything they will be bright elbow and nashonestly you need o do something they have small mouths and a lot of teeth a lot of senior chis have NO teeth because they weren't looked after properly when they were younger.the gels etc won't work as well as brushing properly will they will need a yearly dental which is in excess of £100 as they need to be aneasatised for it! 

Just so you know after practice etc they learn to like it toothpaste comes in meat flavour and I don't mean to sound obnoxious but i dunno how else to word it basically he's gonna come across a lot of things he doesn't like if you don't *make* him deal with it he could end up bing manipulativ snarly etc

I think 3 raw meaty bone meals a week would be your best bet. Pork ribs are fab and I got these massive pork bones I dunno what they were but we had a spine today that gave the girls an amazing work outif you use the gels and bones he shouldn't have any but the gels u have to put on his back teeth too


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

All of mine have their teeth brushed, they dont mind it at all. The basenji will stand there with her mouth open for me to get to the back ones  It really is something that is very important for the teeth as a preventative measure to stop any problems appearing.

I also give all of mine raw bones at least a couple of times a week, I personally think thats so important to keep their teeth healthy


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Chiva said:


> All of mine have their teeth brushed, they dont mind it at all. The basenji will stand there with her mouth open for me to get to the back ones  It really is something that is very important for the teeth as a preventative measure to stop any problems appearing.
> 
> I also give all of mine raw bones at least a couple of times a week, I personally think thats so important to keep their teeth healthy


And their gums!!!!! I totally agree with you I'll try get a pic of my 1yr olds teeth tomorrow their isn't a speck of plaque on them


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

His teeth and mouth seem healthy. He doesn't have bad breath and his teeth are white.
I literally just want to keep it that way.

If i'm feeding him kibble how can I incorporate the meaty bones into his diet? And what sort of bones are we talking? Chicken wings or small bones from the butchers? Or can I just give him the above as a 'treat' a few times a week?

I was looking to feed him raw but just got totally overwhelmed by all the info and couldn't find anywhere that told me what to feed in like a set menu sort of thing :S


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Mine have a variety of bones. Chicken wings and carcasses, rib bones and knuckle bones. We get them delivered with our raw food but just ask your butcher what he has 

The best way to keep his teeth healthy is to brush them as, when he gets older thats when he's more likely to develop problems. If he gets used to you brushing them you can really examine them regularly and thoroughly to make sure theres no problems.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is some info on the gel anyway.
The spray is at the top but further down is the gel. lol
I think it's a good thing to help and i know a few folk on here use it too.
This place is out of stock though at the mo.

Petzlife Oral Care Products only £18.68


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you Terri thats great!
How do you use it on your chis? Do you brush their teeth or just applicate it onto their teeth?
Is it the same sort of thing as the tropiclean?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

This will be my first time using it.
It says on there you can either put a little on their lips if they are fussy and them licking it will coat the gel on their teeth.
Or you can add some to a little peanut butter and get them to lick it that way.
Or you can just rub it on.
One review said they did it at night then in the morning rubbed with some gauge or a toothbrush and the plaque lifted well.

Will see how i go with it.
I have the meat flavoured toothpaste and a finger brush for each of mine, but they are a nightmare to hold still for me, so this is going to be what i do on top of brushing, and will keep doing it for maintanance too.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Well i'm coming round to the idea of brushing I must admit. I always thought it was a bit of a farce but looking into it, it seems quite viable.
I saw a few vids on youtube and I have to say I think it looks easier than it actually is?

I was looking at the dentagen range Dentagen
Thinking of getting the stuff to add in his water and the toothpaste (NOT the chews)

Oh and been looking at baby toothbrushes on Ebay as I figured they will be very soft and good to start with to get him used to it so if he bites it or it slips it wont hurt him

Ah just found the Tropiclean stuff to
Tropiclean Fresh Breath :: Cats & Kittens :: R & L Pet Products - Pet food, litter, hygiene, accessories & toys


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I wish id taken pictures now....

When I first got Pippi her teeth were brown and yellow at 3 years old - Now they're almost all totally white. She just has a tiny bit of staining on 2 of her front teeth. All because I started brushing her teeth daily. It really does work very well! 

Now they're on raw I still brush their teeth every few days so they're used to their mouths being examined, but otherwise mine dont really need it


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Steph if you still want to look into raw and want to do it I'm willing to make a menu up for you

Honestly anything works with a dog if you're relaxed and introduce it positively!! I bet if they haven't looked after his teeth they'll be yellow at the back my friends 1 year old yorkie has bad teeth


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Have Pm'd you Sarah x


----------



## AMKuska (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm not sure if it's too late to put this in, but I have heard that if your dog absolutely won't allow you to brush his teeth, you can put the toothpaste on a crunchy treat and give it to him.

From what I understand, there are two types of plaque that get on a dogs teeth. One is called plaque, and it's just soft scummy stuff that is easily removed by brushing. If it's not removed, it hardens and forms that gross grayish hard stuff called calculus. The calculus is irritating and can cause gingivitis. (Most dogs will develop gingivitis by age 3.)

When you're brushing the teeth, you're removing plaque so it doesn't turn into calculus. The brushing action removes it, the gel breaks down the sugars and such in the food left in his mouth to help keep bacteria down.

Chewing bones/toys and eating dry kibble help keep tartar down, brushing is just another step to help. My puppy is still too young to show the results (his teeth are snowy white, as all puppies tend to have) but I have met a 14 year old maltese who also has teeth as white as snow, thanks to frequent toothbrushing.

I hope this helps.


----------

